# Problems Starting my 2011 RZR S



## ronnielsu

I tried starting my RZR last week and it turned over briefly than stopped, I then turned the key off and turned the key again and it started right up. It has been doing that everytime I start it for the past week. I charged the battery but I still have the same problem. Could it be a starter problem?? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## wmredneck

Could possibly be the solenoid or a short. I'm not that current on the Rzrs so I might be off. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I would check all your connections first and dielectric grease what u can. I have heard the solenoids on the 11's up are junk also.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## ronnielsu

Looks like it is a starter problem. Has anyone removed the starter from a RZR S 800 before? What is the best way to do it? The starter is in a tough place to get to, looks like I will need to remove the bed to get to it.


----------



## Polaris425

One other thing to check is this. It's for a ranger but, the RZR might have it too?

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...died-wont-crank-what-could-have-happened.html


----------

